# a diagnosis of Megaesophagus...



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

some of you have known of Bellas ongoing gastric problems....she has been seen by many DVM's and is on sulcrate and Omeprazole...lately her condition has deteriorated and she was referred to the Ontario Veterinary College for assessment... (teaching hospital ) This hosptial is an 6- 7 hr drive away but well worth the trip...

Bella had fantastic care....she was assigned a 4th yr student for history taking etc... ( and she is going to make a fine vet )...then she was seen by Dr Parks the internist...she felt her s/s pointed more so to an esophageal problem and decide to start there and then move into other areas if nothing was found...unfortunately tests proved Bella has Megaesophagus. Her Esophagus was found to be 3x the normal size......she has very little muscle mass...and was found to be dehydrated....testing was completed for Addisons, Hypothryroidism and Myasenthia Gravis...She also had a neurological consult....the test for MG has to go to the USA so won't be back for a couple of weeks or more...
Treatment for now will be symptomatic...along with her Sulcrate and Omeprazole she has started on another med..Cisapride but we aren't to continue it after one month if no improvement is noted...the hospital called today to see how she was...I thought that was so considerate of them...

we have to use a Bailey chair for pre/post feeding..all of her food needs to be pureed and she needs to remain upright x30mins post feeds.....this allows the food to move thru the esophagus...and food is to be high caloric, if she can tolerate it...other wise what ever stays down ! A feeding tube may be needed in the future...
Her prognosis is " hopeful "...aspiration pnuemonia is always going to be a threat...

Bella is a real ambassador for chihuahuas....I can't tell you how many comments we had about her lovable personality and how well behaved she is...

The doctor wanted us to join a support group which we did...it was started by a couple who since have lost their pet to ME...the Bailey chair is named after their dog....there is also a DVM in the group who is very knowledgeable about ME...

A couple of pics of Bella in her Bailey chair...she doesn't mind it at all and usually falls asleep right after she eats...so she must be comfortable


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww I'm glad you found a definitive diagnosis. That is the biggest step. I had heard of megacolon, I had never heard of Megaesophagus. She looks so cute and comfortable in that Bailey chair. Best of luck in her continued care.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww you are so wonderful for doing this for her! Bella is very fortunate to have you go through everything to identify her problem. The "bailey chair" looks like it is working out very well. Vibes sent your way for a continued positive outcome...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW you are such a wonderful chi mom going to such great lengths to help Bella. I hope the course of treatment that she is on helps her gain back her muscle mass and helps her get healthy again. Bella is a gorgeous little girl with a wonderful family. She is very blessed to have all of you caring for her. Prayers and good thoughts are coming your way and Bellas. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodness, what precious pics of Bella in her Bailey chair.. Kathleen, you guys are such awesome chi parents...., but I have known that for quite a while now! Kiss all the babies for me.. Will continue my prayers for little Bella. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope the chair helps her feel better and maybe gain some strenght and weight...good luck


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Bella is simply stunning - what a precious chi - You are a wonderful Chi mum (and her daddy too) you should be very proud xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

nabi said:


> some of you have known of Bellas ongoing gastric problems....she has been seen by many DVM's and is on sulcrate and Omeprazole...lately her condition has deteriorated and she was referred to the Ontario Veterinary College for assessment... (teaching hospital ) This hosptial is an 6- 7 hr drive away but well worth the trip...
> 
> Bella had fantastic care....she was assigned a 4th yr student for history taking etc... ( and she is going to make a fine vet )...then she was seen by Dr Parks the internist...she felt her s/s pointed more so to an esophageal problem and decide to start there and then move into other areas if nothing was found...unfortunately tests proved Bella has Megaesophagus. Her Esophagus was found to be 3x the normal size......she has very little muscle mass...and was found to be dehydrated....testing was completed for Addisons, Hypothryroidism and Myasenthia Gravis...She also had a neurological consult....the test for MG has to go to the USA so won't be back for a couple of weeks or more...
> Treatment for now will be symptomatic...along with her Sulcrate and Omeprazole she has started on another med..Cisapride but we aren't to continue it after one month if no improvement is noted...the hospital called today to see how she was...I thought that was so considerate of them...
> ...





svdreamer said:


> Awwww I'm glad you found a definitive diagnosis. That is the biggest step. I had heard of megacolon, I had never heard of Megaesophagus. She looks so cute and comfortable in that Bailey chair. Best of luck in her continued care.



Thanks Pam...its been quite a shock to find out just how ill she is but we are feeling very hopeful that we can keep her well and healthy now that we know what we are dealing with...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

KittynKahlua said:


> Aww you are so wonderful for doing this for her! Bella is very fortunate to have you go through everything to identify her problem. The "bailey chair" looks like it is working out very well. Vibes sent your way for a continued positive outcome...


Thank you so much...Bella is such a good girl and we want to do what ever is best for her.....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lynx8456 said:


> WOW you are such a wonderful chi mom going to such great lengths to help Bella. I hope the course of treatment that she is on helps her gain back her muscle mass and helps her get healthy again. Bella is a gorgeous little girl with a wonderful family. She is very blessed to have all of you caring for her. Prayers and good thoughts are coming your way and Bellas. Please keep us updated on her progress.


 Thanks for thinking of my Bella...you have so much to deal with right now with sweet little Hannahs health issues and I appreciate your concern for my little girl........


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

chideb said:


> Goodness, what precious pics of Bella in her Bailey chair.. Kathleen, you guys are such awesome chi parents...., but I have known that for quite a while now! Kiss all the babies for me.. Will continue my prayers for little Bella. Blessings, Deb


Thanks Deb..I always know you are keeping my girls in your prayers..kisses were passed on from you !


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Nancy said:


> I hope the chair helps her feel better and maybe gain some strenght and weight...good luck


thanks Nancy....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cream Chi's said:


> Bella is simply stunning - what a precious chi - You are a wonderful Chi mum (and her daddy too) you should be very proud xx


what a treat is was to see your post....haven't seen my fav boy in a long time...hope all is well with him and your other babes....


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi bella looks so good in her little chair shes a beautiful chih my prayers are with you and bella for her enlarged area reduces in size


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

bayoumah said:


> hi bella looks so good in her little chair shes a beautiful chih my prayers are with you and bella for her enlarged area reduces in size


Thanks Sheila....this whole situation has turned our world upside down...Bella is not allowed even to drink water unless she is upright...all her food must be pureed....I am trying to figure out how to make her something yummy for a treat that is pureed....any ideas would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

nabi said:


> what a treat is was to see your post....haven't seen my fav boy in a long time...hope all is well with him and your other babes....


We are all doing good, thank you xx 

Fizzy Dave says Hi :coolwink::coolwink:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pureed cooked liver sounds like a great treat. Dogs like liver because of the strong smell. And pureed liver is easy to make as it is a soft meat, just don't cook it until it's leather.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

svdreamer said:


> Pureed cooked liver sounds like a great treat. Dogs like liver because of the strong smell. And pureed liver is easy to make as it is a soft meat, just don't cook it until it's leather.


Thanks Pam...I will get some liver and try that...I just made some low sodium jello pops for her....she isn't allowed to lap water anymore so getting fluids in is also a concern :sign5:


----------



## Shell856 (Jan 25, 2013)

So glad Bella is doing well. My dog Molly has just been diagnosed with this. It's so hard to get ya mind around it
And what to do for the best. The chair is cool. Any tips or advice would be greatly received. Good luck to Bella.. 
Sorry if I got in touch with u the wrong way. But I didn't know how to tag your name . New to the site. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Shell856 said:


> So glad Bella is doing well. My dog Molly has just been diagnosed with this. It's so hard to get ya mind around it
> And what to do for the best. The chair is cool. Any tips or advice would be greatly received. Good luck to Bella..
> Sorry if I got in touch with u the wrong way. But I didn't know how to tag your name . New to the site.
> 
> ...


Welcome...Bella unfortunately passed away in Oct/12 from complications...if you go to the Yahoo group for Megaesophagus you will get so much good info and support...basically the Bailey chair, pureed diet, procollar and meds if needed are the gold star treatments...its all about keeping weight on the dog and not developing aspiration pneumonia...there is a DVM in the group who specializes in ME and is always available for suggestions and/or talking to your own DVM if you aren't getting enough assistance....hugs to Molly


----------



## Shell856 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooh, I'm so sorry. I didn't look at the dates and stuff. U were the first person that came up with this condition. I'm truly sorry for bothering u. Thanks for the other site.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Shell856 said:


> Ooh, I'm so sorry. I didn't look at the dates and stuff. U were the first person that came up with this condition. I'm truly sorry for bothering u. Thanks for the other site.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No problem...I wish you all the best with Molly...ME can be difficult to deal with but you will never be alone with the group at yahoo megaesophagus..they are the best with support and knowledge...they helped me so many times when I was at my wits end..take care...Kathleen


----------

